# Mogadore musky?



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Has there ever been or are there musky in mogadore reservoir? Was out this morning and I swear something that looked like a musky Swam past my kayak. Unless it was a white amur. Or my imagination? Dud see a lot of dive bombing birds getting more fish than I did


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

A real long time ago there were stories of a few musky being caught, but haven't heard of anything since, the armurs can get real long. Never heard of northern pike in the lake. Hard to tell.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Probably 25 years ago I caught what I thought was a small musky when I was pan fishing....it was only about 6 inches long...since it was a baby im not 100% positive, but whatever it was it was in the pike family...


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Musky's were stocked in the early 60's but did not reproduce. I used to see them every spring till about the 80's. I have not seen any since. There used to be a good population of grass pickerel which look exactly like miniature Musky. They can get to 3 or 4 lbs. There is a good population of Grass Carp (White Amur) that the Goodyear Hunting and Fishing club stocked in I think the 70's. They were supposed to be sterile but I have seen them going through the mating dance several times in the south end. All of them I see and sometimes snag are 50lbs and up. You will often see them with there dorsal fin or tail out of the water. There are also some very large carp and also some very large catfish. It would not surprise me to see a Northern as they are in breakneck creek which may flood into the reservoir.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

snag said:


> A real long time ago there were stories of a few musky being caught, but haven't heard of anything since, the armurs can get real long. Never heard of northern pike in the lake. Hard to tell.





leeabu said:


> Musky's were stocked in the early 60's but did not reproduce. I used to see them every spring till about the 80's. I have not seen any since. There used to be a good population of grass pickerel which look exactly like miniature Musky. They can get to 3 or 4 lbs. There is a good population of Grass Carp (White Amur) that the Goodyear Hunting and Fishing club stocked in I think the 70's. They were supposed to be sterile but I have seen them going through the mating dance several times in the south end. All of them I see and sometimes snag are 50lbs and up. You will often see them with there dorsal fin or tail out of the water. There are also some very large carp and also some very large catfish. It would not surprise me to see a Northern as they are in breakneck creek which may flood into the reservoir.


Where is break neck creek?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

The stream starts in the rootstown ,Ravenna township a lot of different townships it goes through old forge road goes under rt18 , summit street, I think Lakewood, rt 59 by klaben body shop, then on to the hoga, only problem is access lots of private property at road areas, lots of log jams probaly not very floatable. No real places to park legally.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

snag said:


> The stream starts in the rootstown ,Ravenna township a lot of different townships it goes through old forge road goes under rt18 , summit street, I think Lakewood, rt 59 by klaben body shop, then on to the hoga, only problem is access lots of private property at road areas, lots of log jams probaly not very floatable. No real places to park legally.


I like the name..... lol


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

There used to be pictures of Muskie caught by pan fishermen from Mogadore hanging in the bait shop. It could use a good stocking again.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

The lake would most likely benefit from it. Sure the bass and cats will keep alot of the smaller fish in check, but if you look at lakes with large predators historically theirs a much better population of larger panfish. 
Tiger muskies would be sweet in there. But then you would have guys killing them for no reason just like they did at portage


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

...


----------



## Gene Z (Oct 10, 2015)

kayak1979 said:


> Then go ahead and stock them at Ladue please!


I would love to see them stock some at Ladue. I think the lake is big and deep enough to support a population of them. And there are plenty of small panfish and shad for them to feed on. Maybe we can all start a petition with ODNR?


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

I hooked into a couple about 10-12 years ago. Didn't get them in since I wasn't using a steel leader. Haven't hooked into one since.


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

mid 60s they stocked muskies there and either most died or were caught and taken I don't know I caught a grass pike and what I thought was a small muskie from shore then in the early 70s there were rumors about people catching them in the 20lb range but they also had those same rumors about hodgenson that may have been late 60s anyhow you were allowed a 6 hp motor then . breakneck creek is mostly unwadeable to much sediment on the bottom and if anything could get in mogadore it would be northern pike the cuyohoga has plenty and some over 20lbs


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

snag said:


> The stream starts in the rootstown ,Ravenna township a lot of different townships it goes through old forge road goes under rt18 , summit street, I think Lakewood, rt 59 by klaben body shop, then on to the hoga, only problem is access lots of private property at road areas, lots of log jams probaly not very floatable. No real places to park legally.


It actually originates from the outflow of Congress Lake(which has Northern Pike, and excellent panfishing but private, and likely where the Breakneck northerns came from in the first place)! From Goodle Maps, The outflow goes under Congress Lake Rd next to the lake, thru Quail Hollow Park(now Stark Parks ownership), snakes it's way north(and grows in size by draining mostly wooded and farmland) all the way to Kent where it dumps into the Cuyahoga. This explains the Northerns in the Cuyahoga down to Cuyahoga Falls. The best years of Panfishing in Wingfoot was when it was stocked with walleye and Nothern many years ago.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

snag said:


> The stream starts in the rootstown ,Ravenna township a lot of different townships it goes through old forge road goes under rt18 , summit street, I think Lakewood, rt 59 by klaben body shop, then on to the hoga, only problem is access lots of private property at road areas, lots of log jams probaly not very floatable. No real places to park legally.


It actually originates from the outflow of Congress Lake(which has Northern Pike, and excellent panfishing but private, and likely where the Breakneck northerns came from in the first place)! From Goodle Maps, The outflow goes under Congress Lake Rd next to the lake, thru Quail Hollow Park(now Stark Parks ownership), snakes it's way north(and grows in size by draining mostly wooded and farmland) all the way to Kent where it dumps into the Cuyahoga. This explains the Northerns in the Cuyahoga down to Cuyahoga Falls. The best years of Panfishing in Wingfoot was when it was stocked with walleye and Northerns many years ago.
(Sorry, editted some spelling errors and got a duplicate)


----------



## [email protected]#$carp (Aug 29, 2010)

Haven't seen any in about 25yrs


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

northerns have been in the hoga forever go to the beginning at east branch that has a good numbers of northerns I caught pike in the hoga back in the 50s and there are so many other species in there its unreal there are gar but not in any numbers a lot of people have thrown a lot of different kind of fish in there over the years.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I was ice fishing the east side of Congress lake road last year and had a pike or musky swim under my hole. UT was close to 4 foot long. But defiantly a toothey critter. It was 2 foot down in 4 feet of water. Got a good look at it.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

A very close, older friend of mine(now deceased), once told me he caught FIVE "nice" Walleye on live crawlers(one late evening many years ago) between the first island west of Lansinger launch and the nearby channel! If he said it, I believe he did it!


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

c. j. stone said:


> A very close, older friend of mine(now deceased), once told me he caught FIVE "nice" Walleye on live crawlers(one late evening many years ago) between the first island west of Lansinger launch and the nearby channel! If he said it, I believe he did it!


Must have been the only 5 in the lake ever! Lol


----------



## PartTimeBasser (Apr 29, 2004)

leeabu said:


> Musky's were stocked in the early 60's but did not reproduce. I used to see them every spring till about the 80's. I have not seen any since. There used to be a good population of grass pickerel which look exactly like miniature Musky. They can get to 3 or 4 lbs. There is a good population of Grass Carp (White Amur) that the Goodyear Hunting and Fishing club stocked in I think the 70's. They were supposed to be sterile but I have seen them going through the mating dance several times in the south end. All of them I see and sometimes snag are 50lbs and up. You will often see them with there dorsal fin or tail out of the water. There are also some very large carp and also some very large catfish. It would not surprise me to see a Northern as they are in breakneck creek which may flood into the reservoir.


White Amur from Mogadore last year:


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

PartTimeBasser said:


> White Amur from Mogadore last year:


Just for info, in lakes where they were stocked for weed control(and under management of the ODNR-Wingfoot and Mogadore are two of these), white amurs are a protected species. They should be released unharmed if caught(or snagged) accidentally. This is not common knowledge but was how explained to me by Div. 3's(recently deceased), Fisheries Supervisor, Phil Hilman.


----------



## C.candy.b (10 mo ago)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> Has there ever been or are there musky in mogadore reservoir? Was out this morning and I swear something that looked like a musky Swam past my kayak. Unless it was a white amur. Or my imagination? Dud see a lot of dive bombing birds getting more fish than I did


There out there … my dad caught one 14lb 14oz


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Whats the best way to catch muskie at mogadore?


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

drive to west branch


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

johnboy111711 said:


> Whats the best way to catch muskie at mogadore?


Rent a time machine and go back to the 60's!


----------

